
Study: Microsoft Saw Bugs Decrease 60-90% From TDD With 15-35% Time Cost (2008) - davidjnelson
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/Realizing-Quality-Improvement-Through-Test-Driven-Development-Results-and-Experiences-of-Four-Industrial-Teams-nagappan_tdd.pdf
======
gnusty_gnurc
In my experience, there's companies where it's clear that TDD solves less than
hiring competent developers and having _anyone_ writing requirements. Testing
requires being able to think in depth about maintenance and verification of
software. These are not easy tasks and often get distorted into 100% coverage
or else - which really just encourages unmaintainable and usually useless
tests.

